
Code Poetry - vishnuharidas
http://code-poetry.com/
======
mklim
This is really impressive. I check out code poems occasionally and I don't
think I've ever seen ones where executing them actually draws images related
to the subject matter of the text itself. Love the piet one sort of doing it
in reverse especially. Thank you for sharing.

Here's another old famous example of these for anyone interested, "Black Perl"
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Perl](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Perl))

    
    
        BEFOREHAND: close door, each window & exit; wait until time.
            open spellbook, study, read (scan, select, tell us);
        write it, print the hex while each watches,
            reverse its length, write again;
            kill spiders, pop them, chop, split, kill them.
                unlink arms, shift, wait & listen (listening, wait),
        sort the flock (then, warn the "goats" & kill the "sheep");
            kill them, dump qualms, shift moralities,
            values aside, each one;
                die sheep! die to reverse the system
                you accept (reject, respect);
        next step,
            kill the next sacrifice, each sacrifice,
            wait, redo ritual until "all the spirits are pleased";
            do it ("as they say").
        do it(*everyone***must***participate***in***forbidden**s*e*x*).
        return last victim; package body;
            exit crypt (time, times & "half a time") & close it,
            select (quickly) & warn your next victim;
        AFTERWARDS: tell nobody.
            wait, wait until time;
            wait until next year, next decade;
                sleep, sleep, die yourself,
                die at last
        # Larry Wall

